# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Descubriendo las aguas ocultas

## ben-amar

Descubriendo las aguas ocultas

Lun, 15 nov, 2010

Aguas Subterráneas, Destacados


http://iagua.es/
¿Qué es un acuífero?, ¿por qué los suelos y las rocas pueden contener y transmitir el agua?, ¿qué efectos tiene la extracción de las aguas subterráneas?, ¿cómo se contaminan?, ¿qué es un pozo artesiano? Éstas son las preguntas que el departamento de Geodinámica de la Universidad de Granada está lanzando a los alumnos de secundaria que visitan su stand durante la Semana de la Ciencia. Mediante modelos con cajas transparentes, arena y tubos, los expertos recrean cómo discurre el líquido elemento por su recorrido más escondido: bajo la superficie terrestre.

Existe agua bajo nuestros pies, pero no sólo como grandes bolsas concentradas en cuevas, sino en los poros muchas veces microscópicos- que dejan entre sí las partículas que forman los suelos y las rocas o en fisuras y grietas de pequeña apertura. Son las denominadas aguas subterráneas, acumulaciones de líquido elemento, que conocen bien los sondistas perforadores de pozos. Sin embargo, para los alumnos de secundaria y para el público en general, cómo se almacenan, cómo se extraen o cómo se contaminan resultan poco conocidos. Por ello, expertos del departamento de Geodinámica de la Universidad de Granada se han propuesto descubrir la parte más oculta de la Hidrología y del Ciclo Hidrológico en su parte menos visible: las aguas subterráneas.

Durante la Semana de la Ciencia, los investigadores darán respuesta a preguntas como: ¿Qué es un acuífero?, ¿por qué los suelos y las rocas pueden contener y transmitir el agua?, ¿qué efectos tiene la extracción de las aguas subterráneas?, ¿cómo se contaminan? o ¿qué es un pozo artesiano? Para ello, utilizarán un modelo analógico (de la firma WARDS Natural Science) que consiste en una caja de metacrilato, rellena con capas de arena de distinto color y tamaño de grano, a través de la que se hace circular el agua.

El diseño utilizado simula dos acuíferos diferentes, uno libre y otro confinado, este último donde el agua no está sometida a la presión atmosférica, sino que está comprimida. El experimento explica algunos principios básicos del funcionamiento hidrodinámico de los acuíferos y de la contaminación de las aguas subterráneas. En acuíferos cautivos, al perforar un pozo, el agua asciende por el mismo al cortar la parte superior de la capa confinada, e incluso puede llegar a salir a la superficie directamente, sin necesidad de bombearla desde más profundidad, explica el investigador de la Universidad de Granada y organizador de la actividad, Manuel López Chicano.

Para mostrarlo en el laboratorio, los expertos utilizan varios tubos verticales a modo de pozos y perforaciones de observación de las aguas subterráneas, así como tanques enterrados que sufren pérdidas (como el de una gasolinera) y un río o un lago que atraviesa parte de las rocas.
Preparando la visita

Antes de que lleguen los alumnos, los investigadores-divulgadores preparan el modelo tiñendo con colorantes el agua de los distintos tubos que simulan pozos y de uno o más elementos que hacen las veces de tanques, recipientes o lagos con contaminantes potenciales de las aguas. También se colocan dos frascos de agua que servirán para recargar el modelo y producir el flujo subterráneo hacia los puntos de cota más baja.

Durante la visita se comienza describiendo el diseño del simulador de aguas subterráneas, explicando la existencia de capas de diferente permeabilidad que determinan la presencia de un acuífero libre y otro confinado, separados por una capa delgada de arcilla confinante de muy baja permeabilidad. Así, pueden comprobar qué camino sigue el líquido entre los distintos niveles freáticos, algo que resulta imposible de visualizar en la vida real, apunta López Chicano y añade que lo que más llama la atención a los alumnos es que en la naturaleza, el agua subterránea no se encuentra dentro de grandes huecos o cavidades, sino en los poros muchas veces microscópicos- que dejan entre si las particulas que forman los suelos y las rocas o en fisuras y grietas de pequeña apertura.

En la caja de metracrilato que simula el acuífero confinado, se explica el fenómeno del artesianismo, mediante un tubo abierto solo en el acuífero confinado. Abriendo el tubo a una cota baja, como la que podríamos encontrar en la zona deprimida que constituye el valle de un río en la realidad, es posible ver cómo el agua fluye al exterior con su propia fuerza, sin necesidad de aplicar energía humana, explica el experto.

Además de dónde se encuentra, se desvela de dónde procede. La recarga de la mayoría de los acuíferos procede de la infiltración de la lluvia que cae directamente sobre el terreno acuífero, no de zonas muy alejadas, explica el profesor a los alumnos.

En el caso de los pozos, los participantes pueden ver cómo se opera. Realizamos un drenaje del modelo mediante un tubo estratégicamente situado y se observa la posición de los niveles en los pozos. Se deduce que el agua subterránea sigue la ley de la gravedad y fluye de lugares con mayor cota del nivel a lugares con menor cota, no necesariamente de puntos con más presión hidrostática a puntos con menor presión, aclaran los monitores.

Estos fenómenos se pueden apreciar gracias a los colorantes que tiñen el agua y trazan el flujo dentro de la arena del modelo, permitiendo ver las trayectorias de las corrientes hacia la zona de descarga. Así se forman los manantiales, cuando los embalses subterráneos no pueden albergar más cantidad de líquido y rebosan por la superficie, aclara López Chicano.

Asimismo, para ilustrar las consecuencias del abuso en la perforación de los acuíferos y su contaminación, los divulgadores científicos que realizan el taller absorben el agua con una jeringa en uno de los tubos simulando la extracción de agua en un pozo. Se observan las consecuencias del bombeo y la afección a pozos vecinos gracias a la formación de un conoide de descenso del nivel freático centrado en dicho pozo, advierte.

Para demostrar el recorrido de la contaminación, tiñen agua y siguen su trayectoria en el acuífero. Los flujos determinarán la zona afectada por los contaminantes. Los contaminantes pueden alcanzar algunos puntos muy alejados, mientras que otros -más cercanos- no se ven afectados, todo ello dependiendo de cómo se dispone el flujo del agua dentro del acuífero, aseveran los monitores.

Más información:

Manuel López Chicano
Tlf: 958 24 33 51 / 958 24 33 50
Email: mlopezc@ugr.es

Fuente.- Andalucía Investiga

----------


## GEOMAN

Se trata de un modelo a escala de los acuíferos. Dichos modelos son bastante ilustrativos y de gran valor didáctico. Siembargo tienen la pega de que la magnitud tiempo no se puede poner a escala; hay que advertir al observador de esta circunstancia para que no se lleve la falsa impresión de que los procesos tienen lugar en un tiempo relativamente corto.  

También es importante decir que estos modelos a escala corresponden a acuíferos detriticos solo y exclusivamente. Los acuíferos kársticos que son los mas importantes y numerosos sobre todo en Andalucía tienen otro comportamiento y son los que mayor caudal aportan.

----------


## perdiguera

Ben Amar, dos cosas sobre la información de tu mensaje:

Los acuíferos confinados pueden estar sin presión, es decir que el agua no ocupa toda la capacidad del acuífero.

No es del todo cierto que los acuíferos se muevan sólo hacia la cota inferior y no hacia las zonas con menos presión hidrostática, ésto último ocurre, las aguas están quietas, si el rozamiento es capaz de absorber la diferencia de presión; si no es capaz, se mueve.

Por último, como dice muy bien Geoman, los acuíferos kársticos son los más importantes en volumen y siempre están asociados a un río subterráneo, con sus correspondientes cuevas, simas, estalactitas etc.. y casi siempre tiene una surgencia en forma de manantial, más o menos constante; los casos que yo conozco más llamativos son los chorros del Mundo (cuando revientan el río subterráneo se desborda) y la surgencia de Fuente Segura (hay años, o mejor hace años, el Segura nacía unos Km. más arriba, a más alta cota, del nacimiento actual, ahora sólo lleva agua la parte inferior del acuífero y mana por el "ojo" de Fuente Segura.
Bienvenido Geoman.
Un saludo para cada uno de los dos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias Perdiguera, otra cosa mas que se aprende  :Wink: 
Tambien a ti Geoman.
Mis saludos

----------


## GEOMAN

En primer lugar gracias "ben-amar" y "perdiguera" por la bienvenida.

Bueno, la realidad es que los acuíferos kársticos no necesariamente van asociados a "ríos subterráneos" aunque se den algunos casos. El concepto río como flujo continuo de agua...ect. en rara ocasión se puede aplicar a aguas subterráneas sobre todo hablando de acuíferos kársticos. Aunque en términos coloquiales se entienda perfectamente que es lo que se quiere decir. La recarga del acuífero kárstico como en caso del detrítico es por agua de lluvia en la mayoría de los casos. La causa de la existencia de grandes cavidades con estalagtitas, estalagmitas, ect. es una bajada brusca del nivel piezométrico o nivel freático que es lo que ocurre en Nerja.

----------


## perdiguera

> En primer lugar gracias "ben-amar" y "perdiguera" por la bienvenida.
> 
> Bueno, la realidad es que los acuíferos kársticos no necesariamente van asociados a "ríos subterráneos" aunque se den algunos casos. El concepto río como flujo continuo de agua...ect. en rara ocasión se puede aplicar a aguas subterráneas sobre todo hablando de acuíferos kársticos. Aunque en términos coloquiales se entienda perfectamente que es lo que se quiere decir. La recarga del acuífero kárstico como en caso del detrítico es por agua de lluvia en la mayoría de los casos. La causa de la existencia de grandes cavidades con estalagtitas, estalagmitas, ect. es una bajada brusca del nivel piezométrico o nivel freático que es lo que ocurre en Nerja.


¿Verdad que en los acuíferos kársticos la mayor parte de las veces el agua corre libre por el interior? pues a ése río me refería, no a la procedencia inicial del agua que como tú muy bien dices es de lluvia que se infiltra por la roca caliza, necesaria su presencia para que se trate de un fenómeno kárstico, a la que disuelve, formando las cuevas, lagos, estalactitas etc.. desapareciendo después, algunas veces, en zonas no holladas por el ser humano, y surgiendo en forma de manantial, a veces a kilómetros de distancia.
Yo lo he vivido en primera persona en Postonja, Eslovenia, hace unos años. si las encuentro pondré las fotos aquí.
Yo no conozco ningún río que se meta en un karst y luego salga y me gustaría conocerlo. ¿Conoces alguno?
Un saludo Geoman

----------


## Sibanco

Río que se meta en un Karst si lo hay. En Zafarraya, Granada, en un acuífero kárstico tipo Poljé (Wikipedia; básicamente, depresión en un macizo de roca kárstica de grandes dimensiones a modo de valle) palabro que precisamente tiene su origen en Polonia. Este Poljé, dispone de otra formación, Ponors (Wikipedia "un ponor es un tipo de portal donde una corriente superficial o lago fluye total o parcialmente hacia un sistema kárstico de agua subterránea".
Con palabras propias de la zona (mi zona) en Zafrraya, existe el "Llano de Zafarraya" = poljé y un río, llamado "La Madre", que se pierde por "Los sumideros" = Ponors hacia el subsuelo, pasando a formar parte de aguas subterráneas.
La parte "B" de tu consulta, lo de que luego el mismo rió salga, ya es mas relativo. A tan sólo 4 km de "Los Sumideros" nace el "Río Guaro". Nace del mismo acuífero en el que muere La Madre, sólo eso es lo que se pude afirmar.
En fin, esta formación es relativamente famosa; por tratarse del mayor Poljé de la península; por los intentos de espeleologos de entrar por los sumideros al subsuelo; por la explotación de ese acuífero en la zona agrícola de las más importantes de Granada y por cosas tan sencillas como que si Los Sumideros se taponan, Zafarraya se inunda (que ha ocurrido).
En fin, creo que aquí hay mucha tela donde cortar. Saludos.

----------


## GEOMAN

Yo no soy amigo de las discusiones que no llevan a ningún sitio o las bizantinas. Y entre éstas,  una de mis menos favoritas es: que cosa es un "río subterráneo" y que cosa no lo es. Yo si he dicho que se puede dar algún caso es nada mas que por prudencia..... aparte de que yo no conozco ningún caso, es que no lo considero un término o concepto correcto. Aunque en términos coloquiales se use. Pero claro que todo es cuestión de matices, Escuelas, ect.

  Todo lo que no sea que un tramo del río pase por un tunel como los del tren una distancia considerable NO es un río subterráneo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Sibanco por la información; cuando me acerque por Granada miraré de visitar Zafarraya y su llano.
Tampoco me gustan las discusiones bizantinas, le llamaré corriente subterránea de agua.
Punto.

----------


## sandrine

En Guadalajara hay una zona de acuíferos ocultos muy interesante. Precisamente donde nace el río Henares, es todo un misterio, creo que es en la localidad de Tamajón

----------


## alcarreño

> En Guadalajara hay una zona de acuíferos ocultos muy interesante. Precisamente donde nace el río Henares, es todo un misterio, creo que es en la localidad de Tamajón


El rio henares nace en Horna, Tamajon esta bastante lejos

----------

